# PNOZ Multi m1p Programmierung



## Hexmex (19 April 2012)

Hallo!

 Ich bin neu hier im Forum und hoffe mir kann gleich einmal jemand weiterhelfen.

 Ich habe nun schon länger nach einem Programmbeispiel für ein PNOZ Multi m1p gesucht. Ich steige gerade in die Thematik
 PNOZ Multi ein und da würde es mir sehr weiter helfen, einmal ein fertiges, funktionierendes und vor allem zugelassenes Programmbeispiel zu sehen.
 Ich habe leider noch keine Erfahrung mit diesem Gerät, aber irgendwie muss man ja mal beginnen.

 Das Gerät wird im Augenblick noch nicht sehr stark gefordert, jedoch wird es über kurz oder lang nötig sein weitere Schaltgeräte (Not-Aus-Taster, Schutztüren, etc.)
 in den Sicherheitskreis einzubinden. Deshalb viel meine Wahl auf ein PNOZ Multi. Einfach um flexible zu sein. Wie schon erwähnt habe ich noch keine
 weitreichende praktische Programmier- und Inbetriebnahmeerfahrung mit diesen Geräten und deshalb meine Bitte!
 Wäre es möglich, dass mir jemand ein kleines (wirklich nur sehr überschaubares) "Muster"-Programm zur Verfügung stellt, damit ich wenigstens einen kleinen Einblick
 darüber bekomme, wie die Programmierung von statten geht!?

 Zur Info:
 Ich verwende, wie oben schon erwähnt, ein PNOZ Multi m1p. Es hat 20DI und 4DA.
 Im Augenblick werde ich nur einen Not-Aus-Taster (zweikanalig), einen Fremd-Not-Aus (zweikanalig) und eine Fremd-Schutztür (zweikanalig) einbinden.
 Ich werde die vier Ausgänge (Lastschütz, Druckpumpe, Vakuumpumpe und Abwasserpumpe) beschalten müssen.
 Ich möchte einen Eingang für die Quittierung des Sicherheitskreises nutzen. Ist das so richtig/möglich?
 Und es werden noch für jeden Ausgang ein Rückführkreis auf die Eingänge gelegt.

 Muss jetzt nicht speziel für diesen Anwendungsfall ein Beispiel sein, wäre jedoch super wenn darin die Geschichte Not-Aus-Taster und Schutztür, sowie die
 Behandlung der Rückführkreise behandelt wird.

 Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus für die Hilfe!!
 mfg


----------



## Buschmann (20 April 2012)

Hier solltest du fündig werden: http://www.pilz.com/downloads/open/PNOZmulti_GetStarted_20885-DE-05.pdf

Die Software "PNOZmulti Configurator" liefert dir, im Ordner "sampleprojects", auch einige Applikationsbeispiele mit.

Gruß
Buschmann


----------



## Hexmex (20 April 2012)

Klasse! Das ging ja schnell..
Hat mir sehr weitergeholfen!

Vielen Dank


----------

